
Stripe stops returning fees when issuing refunds - cbisnett
https://support.stripe.com/questions/stripe-fees-not-returned-when-refunding-customer
======
cbisnett
I received an email on February 19 from Stripe where they notified us they are
no longer returning the Stripe fee when you issue a refund to a customer.
Previously they would return the whole fee or a partial fee in the case of a
partial refund.

* We’ll no longer return Stripe’s fees from the original transaction when you refund a customer.*

While this isn't a huge deal because we don't issue that many refunds, it
seems a bit petty to stop returning these and we'll have to make sure our
accountant treats this correctly. I'm guessing they ran the numbers and
realized this would add up to quite a bit across all their customers.

------
detaro
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22371330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22371330)

